# Et de mille pour Sev !!



## LV4-26

D'ailleurs, c'est déjà plus : 1006 à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes.
Félicitations Sev et....allez Malherbe !!!!!!(je plaisante, je ne m'intéresse pas au foot).
Merci de nous éclairer comme tu le fais, de manière discrète mais efficace.


----------



## superromu

Bravo Sev pour ces 1000 posts !!! 
pour toi, un cadeau qui te ressemble


----------



## Artrella

*    Congratulations Dear Sev on your first great posts!!!    *​*Pour Toi*


----------



## Whodunit

* Alles Gute zu deiner 1000-Beitrags-Feier. *​


----------



## timpeac

Sev ! Félicitations mon amie pour tes premiers 1000 ! J'attends avec impatience les 1000 prochains !


----------



## Sev

Merci les amis ! Ces 1000 premiers messages en votre compagnie furent un plaisir !  

*JM *= allez le TFC  (ex-toulousaine !) Moi aussi foot =  
[marrant, ici je suis discrète, ce n'est pas le qualificatif qu'emploient les personnes de mon entourage, comme quoi tout ne transparait pas à travers un clavier ]
*Romu *= un peu lourd à porter peut-être...merci quand même !
*Art* = aprendo español, I may see you more often...
*Who* = Danke. Ich hoffe daß ich ein bißchen mehr mein Deutsch praktizieren kann.  
*Tim* = I'll be most happy to have 1000 more posts with people like you around here


----------



## Cath.S.

Continue.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mon amie Sev! Finally, you arrive at one thousand! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## cuchuflete

*Sev! ¡mil gracias!


* por la inteligencia y la gracia que nos otorgas.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## Agnès E.

Séverine,
Petit serpent vaillant
Par monts et par vaux
Toujours distillant
Humour et reparties fines
Tu les mérites, tous ces bravos !

Alors, pour l'occasion, 
Je chante à pleins poumons :

*Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon !!!*​


----------



## Kelly B

*Congratulations! 

*Looking forward (with a blink and a rattle) to the next 1000!*
*


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations Sev!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Congratulationsssss, Ssssev!* ​


----------



## LV4-26

Qu'on gratte tous les jeunes !!! 
(désolé, mais je ne pouvais pas louper une occasion pareille)


----------



## Phryne

*!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

* it's the year of the snake!​


----------



## ILT

Hi Sev:

Congratulations in reaching this your first milestone!!!  Your participation is greatly appreciated, thanks a lot


----------



## Isotta

*Merci, Sev!*

J'apprends toujours beaucoup de tes posts.

Isotta.​


----------



## Mei

Hey, 

Félicitations!!

Mei


----------



## elroy

Mes félicitations!

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide, et pour ton ésprit d'enthousiasme. ​


----------



## DDT

*GRAZIE SEV!!!*​
DDT


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations SEV and Thank  you!


----------



## lauranazario

Mes félicitations, Sev!
Vos messages sont toujours un plaisir de lire. Merci pour le travail fin! 

étreintes,
LN


----------



## Sev

Thank you everybody for all your support, answers in french, snakes, joli poème, jeux de mots...you made my day  . It's the first time I participate in any internet group, and I consider myself really lucky to be with people like you. 
Encore merci à vous !  

I wanted to add a picture of me with my best friend but it doesn't work...let's wait for 2000.


----------

